# Fotos selber entwickeln



## Julien (28. April 2004)

hallo 

Wenn man öfters mal ein paar Fotos macht kann das schnell mal die Geldbörse sprengen. Beim Nachdenken kam mir in den Sinn dass ich meine Fotos doch selber entwickeln könnte.. Ich weiss das ist sind ja fast zu viele grosse Wörter in meinem Mund... mich würde es aber trotzdem riesig freuen wenn ich wüsste wie das gehen würde.

Könnt ihr mir vielleicht helfen? Ich habe keine Ahnung von ner Dunkelkammer und co...

Gruss Jul

EDIT:: Oder weiss vielleicht jemand wo ich sowas im Internet lesen könnte, also grobe Fakten nicht irgendwelche Detailierte Texte da ich sowas am Anfang eh nicht hinbekommen würde.


----------



## DrFloyd (30. April 2004)

farbe oder s/W ?


----------



## Julien (30. April 2004)

beides... normalerweise fotografiere ich schon in Farbe aber manchmal zieht mich das schwarz/weiss zu sehr an und dann muss ich den Film in meine Kamera packen


----------



## DrFloyd (1. Mai 2004)

was genau willst du überhaupt wissen ?
mit farblabor kenn ich mich leider nicht aus, schwarz/weiss ein wenig.


----------



## Julien (1. Mai 2004)

Also ich hab jetzt hier auf meinem Tisch etliche S/W und Farb Filme. Nun würde ich gerne wissen ob ich Farbfilme auch in S/W entwickeln könnte?
Und an all die andere Users da draussen: Hat jemand erfahrung mit "selber Entwicklung"?

Greez


----------



## DrFloyd (1. Mai 2004)

farbfilme in sw chemie entwickeln wird nichts. 
sw selbst entwickeln ist einfach.
du brauchst:
-ABSOLUT  dunklen raum
-filmentwicklungsdose
-thermometer
-chemie (sw negativ entwickler, fixierer, stopper, ist aber nicht zwingend nötig) + flaschen
-wasser


----------



## Lord Brain (1. Mai 2004)

Schau mal hier  ... da gibt's eine detaillierte Anleitung wie man SW-Filme entwickelt.
Auf http://stefanheymann.de/foto/index.htm gibt es auch noch anderes zum Thema ...


----------



## Nacron (3. Mai 2004)

Ich hänge mich gleich mal mit ein da ich auch plane eine Dunkelkammer einzurichten...

Meine Fragen:
*Ist es möglich Farbfilme zu entwickeln mich chemikalien? (nicht vergrößern)?* 


*Ist der Einstieg schwer? (besonders die Tätigkeiten in der kompletten Dunkelheit und die Zeiten die zu Beachten sind) ?* 


*Brauch man für S&W umbedingt einen Kaiser Belichtungsautomat oder was ist zu Qualität von vergrößerungen zu Sagen  Ist es schwer gute Qualität hinzubekommen ?* 

Vielen Dank für die Antworten schon einmal im Voraus

Nen schönen Tag wünsch ich euch allen


----------



## DrFloyd (8. Mai 2004)

die tätigkeiten in absoluter dunkelheit (filmeinspulen) sind am anfang etwas
schwierig. du kannst dich aber bei licht mit dem einspulen vertraut machen,
indem du mit einem film übst, den du nicht mehr brauchst.

die qualität deiner vergrößerungen hängt von dir ab. da hilft auch nur üben und
ausprobieren.  du wirst aber ziemlich schnell brauchbare ergebnisse erzielen.


----------



## Leola13 (10. Mai 2004)

Hai,

vor langer, langer Zeit hab ich so etwas auch mal selber gemacht (allerdings nur SW)

Problematik : 
  - ein dunkler Raum den keiner braucht möglichst mit Wasseranschluß, dann brauchst Du nicht immer auf und abbauen
 - die Chemikalien (Filmentwicklung) waren sehr teuer und nicht lange haltbar
 - bei der Filentwicklung kannst Du viel kaputt machen (unreparabel)

Als Einstieg würde ich empfehlen SW Abzüge selber zu machen und dich dann ggf. zu steigern. Fehlerhafte Abzüge wandern einfach in den Müll, fehlerhaft entwickelte Filme musst Du neu fotografieren.

Einfach den Film zur Entwicklung geben und keine Abzüge bestellen, sondern nur einen Kontaktbogen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Bildermann (10. Mai 2004)

Hallo Julien,

das Problem liegt weniger beim Erwerb der Gerätschaften, sondern viel mehr am Wissen und den Erfahrungen (Abzüge anfertigen). Trotzdem biete ich Dir an, (als Leiter mehrerer Fotografiekuse) meine Ausarbeitungen - eine etwa 1,5 MB umfassende PDF-Datei - in Sachen SW-Labor zuzuschicken. Siehe auch  *HIER*.


----------



## Julien (10. Mai 2004)

Hallo 

Danke das Sie sich dafür Zeit genommen haben mir zu andtworten. Ich schätze Ihr Wissen in Forum von .pdf Format sehr. Mal gucken wie weit ich kommen werde 

Gruss Julien


----------



## felchni (12. Mai 2004)

klingt ja ziemlich interessant

mich würde aber vielmehr interessieren ob sich ein sw labor überhaupt lohnt
kommz nicht billiger wenn man den film entwickeln läßt

oder lohnt sich so ein labor 
kann man statt in dunkelheit zuarbeiten das nicht auch bei rotlicht machen oder ist das quatsch
was kostet so ein labor ca. (geräte Chemikalien)

achja noch ne frage
wenn man den film fixiert hat muss man ihn ja doch abgeben
also versteh ich diese ganze sache gar nicht

hoffe hier hilft mal wer weiter der den sinn am entwickeln erklärt


----------



## Bildermann (13. Mai 2004)

*Teil-AW*

Hallo "felchni",

da Du ja Deine Frage gleich zweimal gestellt hast, möchete ich Dir zunächst einmal *HIER* einen Link für das Selbststudium empfehlen...

Übrigens: Es gibt Entwicklersubstanzen schon ab ca 5.- EUR pro Packung (z. B. mein absoluter "Geheimtipp" *Calbe A 49* SW-Feinstkornentwickler für sehr große Vergrößerungen) mit dem man bis zu etwa  20 Filme je nach Verdünnung entwickeln kann.

Was eine SW-Filmentwicklung in einem Expresslabor kostet, wo dann der Film schnell mittels Maschine durch irgend eine Tinktur gezogen wird, von denen man dann nur noch von den grobkörnig und unausgeglichenen entwickelten Negativen nur (übertrieben gesagt) maximal briefmarkengroße Abzüge maximal fürs Fotoalbum heraus bekommt, und schon garnicht für anspruchsvolle Präsentationen (wie Fotoausstellungen), weißt Du bestimmt selber viel besser...


----------

